# Wellness Core- high Ca/P levels?



## Rescued (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi! This is my first posting, I have an 80 lb Lab/Golden cross that was my foster dog for a service dog organization and was released earlier this year to live out life as a pet 

When he was with me, he was on Natural Balance LID Fish/Sweet Potato as this is one of the foods that the organization uses. When he was released I then got to decide what to feed him, and after doing some Go! and some Orijen, we have been working our way through a bag of Wellness Core Ocean.

Here are my preferences:

Grain Free
Fish protein only(mostly?)
Higher protein (though there isn't really a reason behind this one, he did fine on the LID)

What are some other foods we could try? He is doing FANTASTIC on the Wellness Core but I am a bit concerned about the higher Ca/P levels. He is about 2.5 years and completely healthy, I just don't want to mess anything up.

Suggestions, thoughts, or ideas?

Here is the sweet boy in question


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Rescued said:


> Hi! This is my first posting, I have an 80 lb Lab/Golden cross that was my foster dog for a service dog organization and was released earlier this year to live out life as a pet
> 
> When he was with me, he was on Natural Balance LID Fish/Sweet Potato as this is one of the foods that the organization uses. When he was released I then got to decide what to feed him, and after doing some Go! and some Orijen, we have been working our way through a bag of Wellness Core Ocean.
> 
> ...



If I may say, eliminating more suitable foods because they are not grain-free may not be a good strategy in the long run. In a few weeks will have two fish-based foods for you to try:

Grain-Free Wild Herring Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
Single Animal Protein Wild Cod & Ancestral Grain Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

They are both high protein foods with only wild caught fish. The first has some egg but the second no chicken products at all.

Both have very modest levels of ash and calcium and phosphorous. For a larger dog, you may find the second better but either are excellent.

Ciao


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

This was years ago now, about 10. But at first I loved Wellness. That was back when it was baked. if you added warm water to it… mmmmm the most heavenly scent, like fresh roast and potatoes. 
I had nothing but bladder issue after bladder issue. 4 of 7 dogs had struvite crystals and UTIs. I don't know if it's any different now, but once bitten, twice shy. 

Gorgeous guy!!


----------



## Rescued (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know when/ where the Farmina will be available to buy online with shipping in the US?


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

I think what you are asking is not really a specific food but what to look for in calcium and phosphorus levels. I would encourage Ca to be less than 1.8% and P to be less than 1.4% on a dry matter basis if possible. That would be the upper limit. From there you can evaluate the formulas better as you peruse what is available.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Rescued said:


> Does anyone know when/ where the Farmina will be available to buy online with shipping in the US?


It is going to be available in certain parts of the pacific northwest for now, but all across the US on chewy.com in a few weeks.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Wellness has redefined the world of grain-free, high-protein dog food like this.. Great sources!


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

orijen six fish is a great food for more active dogs (the latter is what i've heard).

I believe canidae pure sea is good too.


----------

